# Fullerton Critical Mass this Friday, September 24th, 7:00 pm



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Event: August Critical Mass Bike Ride 
Date and Time: This Friday, September 24th, 2010 at 7:00 pm 
Meeting Place: Fullerton Train Station at 120 E. Santa Fe (cross streets are Harbor and Commonwealth- behind the Old Spaghetti Factory) 

For those that don't know, Critical Mass is a bike ride phenomenon that is celebrated throughout the world in hundreds of cities- usually on the last Friday of each month. This is a free ride and everyone is invited. Raising awareness to cyclists rights to the road while having fun are the goals so invite and/or bring as many people as you possibly can. Safety in numbers is the goal- this is not a race and we will not leave anyone behind. We are meeting at 6:30 pm and departing at 7:00 pm. Be safe and hope to see you there.


----------

